# Angeln in Vietnam?



## Wurschtsepp (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiß oder schon mal in Vietnam beim fischen war oder ob es dort was zufangen gibt, hab gehört das das  Meer ufernah relativ leer gefischt worden sei. Bin 4 Wochen beim Backpacking einmal quer durch Vietnam von Nord nach Süd und würde evtl eine Reiserute mitnehmen wenn es sich lohnen würde? 
Haut in die Tasten, hoffe es kann mir wer weiter helfen?

Gruß Wurschtsepp


----------



## Lorenz (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

Hi,
eventuell gibt es da eine interessante Süßwasserfischerei auf Schlangenkopffische und co.?


----------



## n1c0 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

Wie wäre es mal mit der Suche 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292198&highlight=Vietnam

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70207&highlight=Vietnam

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89682&highlight=Vietnam

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83918&highlight=Vietnam

Mit dem "leer" gefischt stimmt aber leider...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

Habe gelesen das man Barramundi und Snakehead fischen kann, es gibt ein paar Guidings aber pro Person/Tag 350Dollar finde ich selbst für Touristen etwas teuer^^.


----------



## outang (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

moin
vergiss es einfach.
wir waren vor 3 jahren auf phu quoc -
was mir dort schnell aufgefallen ist, dass es auf der insel quasi 0 
wildlife mehr gibt-
keine affen- monitorlizards - vögel - einfach tot.
alles verspeist :c
und da wird es unter wasser ähnlich aussehen.

tight lines

achja
mekong
wir sind den mit so einem altem reisfrachter 3 tage runtergeschippert.
gewundert habe ich mich anfänglich über die feisten rohre, die überall wasser in den fluss befördern.
mit all den chemikalien, die halt so bei den shrimp und pangasius züchtern im einsatz sind-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6N2SX51d7w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udvnt_erdcE

bon appetit !


----------



## outang (9. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

moin
ich nochmal
zum thema  : alles landet im kochtopf:
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2c5_1502304405
selbst das kochen/ braten kann man sich da unten sparen.....:m


----------



## felixalog (11. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Vietnam?*

Ich träume schon lange davon, nach Vietnam angeln zu gehen


----------

